# i7 2600k übertaktet auf 4,5GHz



## Schrotti (10. Juli 2013)

*i7 2600k übertaktet auf 4,5GHz*

Bringt es etwas bei besagtem System den Speicher (2x2GB DDR3-1333 und 2x2GB DDR3-2000) gegen 2x4GB DDR3-1600 oder höher zu tauschen?


----------



## the.hai (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: i7 2600k übertaktet auf 4,5GHz*

Die Frage ist ja nicht welcher Ram eingebaut ist, sondern mit welcher Frequenz läuft er denn in echt? Also was ist im Bios eingestellt, bzw kannst die mittels CPU-Z auslesen.

cpu-z-memory-dram frequency?

Der Sockel unterstützt eh nur Dual Channel, also ist es egal ob 2 oder 4 Module. Jetzt könnte man noch probieren ob alle Rams auf 1600mhz laufen würden. Mehr als 1600 machen bei intel keinen wirklichen leistungssprung mehr, selbst darunter ist es gering.


----------



## Accipiper (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: i7 2600k übertaktet auf 4,5GHz*

Wir dir nur ein paar Prozente bringen, außer du tust dauernd Sachen komprimieren zum Beispiel.
Probier doch erst mal, ob der 1333er auch 1600er Takt macht (sehr wahrscheinlich).


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: i7 2600k übertaktet auf 4,5GHz*

Die derzeit gewählten RAM-Einstellungen wären in der Tat interessant. Selbst wenn derzeit alle Riegel nur auf DDR3-1333-Niveau laufen, ist der Leistungsunterschied zu DDR3-1600 aber sehr gering. Damit in einigen Spielen eine Mehrleistung von über 5 Prozent realistisch ist, müsste es schon DDR3-2133-Takt sein.


----------



## Schrotti (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: i7 2600k übertaktet auf 4,5GHz*

1600MHz macht der 1333er RAM nicht mit oder ich muss mit der Spannung über 1,6V gehen.


----------



## the.hai (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: i7 2600k übertaktet auf 4,5GHz*



Schrotti schrieb:


> 1600MHz macht der 1333er RAM nicht mit oder ich muss mit der Spannung über 1,6V gehen.


 
aso, schade, aber wirklich leistung verschenkst du nicht. ich lass meinen auch mit 1365mhz laufen, obwohl es 1600er ist. da kriegt das board sonst einfach probleme mit der vollbestückung und nen unterschied merkt man eh nicht


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: i7 2600k übertaktet auf 4,5GHz*



Schrotti schrieb:


> oder ich muss mit der Spannung über 1,6V gehen.


Das würde ich persönlich dann machen - oder eben bei einem Neukauf gleich zu einer flotteren Lösung als DDR3-1600-RAM greifen, damit sich das halbwegs lohnt.


----------



## the.hai (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: i7 2600k übertaktet auf 4,5GHz*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das würde ich persönlich dann machen - oder eben bei einem Neukauf gleich zu einer flotteren Lösung als DDR3-1600-RAM greifen, damit sich das halbwegs lohnt.





PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Damit in einigen Spielen eine Mehrleistung von über 5  Prozent realistisch ist, müsste es schon DDR3-2133-Takt sein.



Also für die maximal mögliche Mehrleistung würde ich nichtmal das gehäuse öffnen, geschweige denn Geld ausgeben. 

Aber wenn du unbedingt willst, dann denk an den ersten Rat von Stephan.


----------



## Schrotti (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: i7 2600k übertaktet auf 4,5GHz*

Danke. Dann lasse ich alles wie es ist.


----------

